# The 'Guns' trilogy by George C Blackburn



## Hunter (27 Jun 2004)

I took my family to Normandy for the 60th anniversary ceremonies a couple of weeks ago, and I brought along The Guns of Normandy by George C Blackburn.  It's the second book in a trilogy about the role of the 4th Field Artillery Regiment during world war 2.  The Guns of Normandy gives a gripping account of the role of the artillery during the fight inland after D-Day, to the closing of the Falaise pocket.  It's funny at times, heartbreaking at others.  I remember reading about the death of a gunner named Lockyer in the book, and then a couple of days later seeing his grave at the Canadian war cemetary at Beny-sur-Mer.  I had a hard time putting it down sometimes.

Since then I've read Where the Hell are the Guns, which covers the formation of the regiment, their training in Petawawa, and waiting in England to go to war.  Right now I'm reading the Guns of Victory, which covers the role of the 4th Field in the action in Belgium, Holland, and Germany.  Both of these books are as good as the Guns of Normandy, and I would say they are must-reads for anyone interested in Canadian military history.

Hunter


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Jun 2004)

I own the set also. Very interesting and entertaining books.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jun 2004)

I just reread Guns of Normandy over the last week.  I always thought it remarkable that he could pull off writing in the second person.  I've never seen that done before, espeicially not with a military autobiography!

Blackburn is one of the most skilled writers ever to pen a military autobiography.  I  was also glad that he was in the Second Div, since it seems like all the good autobiographies came out of the First Division (Clegg, Mowat, Duffy, Galloway) or Fifth (Cederberg, Scislowski) out in Italy.


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Jun 2004)

Between Blackburn and the Whitakers, 4th Bde has a fair share of Canada's good WWII literature.


----------



## 30fdGunner (21 Sep 2004)

An extremely good series. Anyone who wants to learn about the Canadian Army's Accomplishments in WWII, must read these books.


----------



## Johnny_H (28 Dec 2004)

I'm reading Guns of Normandy right now  ;D


----------



## ibucephalus (28 Dec 2004)

The Guns of Normandy is actually the first book of the trilogy, though second in chronological order. The painting on the front of The Guns of Normandy is based on photos taken of 3 members of the 30 Fd Regt posing with the 25 Pdr in front of their armouries in Ottawa. I think the gunners were _up-muscled_ in the painting though.


----------



## Lazy W (28 Dec 2004)

Excellent books.  The Guns of Normandy and The Guns of Victory are published under the title: The Guns of War in England, and are required reading for Jr Offr in some RA units

UBIQUE


----------



## Johnny_H (28 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> The Guns of Normandy is actually the first book of the trilogy, though second in chronological order. The painting on the front of The Guns of Normandy is based on photos taken of 3 members of the 30 Fd Regt posing with the 25 Pdr in front of their armouries in Ottawa. I think the gunners were _up-muscled_ in the painting though.



I must have a new print, cause my cover is a pic of Canadian troops moving through the rubble in the streets of Caen.


----------



## ibucephalus (28 Dec 2004)

> I must have a new print, cause my cover is a pic of Canadian troops moving through the rubble in the streets of Caen.



Strange. I have the original edition hardcovers of TGoN and TGoV. The TGoN cover is blue with a painting of a 2 Bty 25 pdr in action. The painting is by Robert J. Stevenson and as far as I know, it was commissioned for the cover of the book. the TGoV cover is red and has a painting by the same artist of a 25 pdr in action in winter. With like, a windmill in the background.


----------



## Johnny_H (28 Dec 2004)

I have seen that, and it was the one i was expecting when I went to chapters to get it.
But there was a New one which is what I ended up getting.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0771015038.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Art Johnson (29 Dec 2004)

This triology is one of the best series of books written about war. It is not just about the action but also covers some of the small things that people never think of. Until I read Blackburns book I didn't know that they had thermometers at the limbers. It never ever occurred to me that temperature was taken into account during a shoot. He also mentions about another unit taking over from them and their lack of discipline re camouflage etc. The most poignant part to me is when he says that he couldn't understand how the Infantry could get up out of their trenches every day and face the slaughter. I'm paraphrasing that last statement as I don't have my copy of his book here in Florida. If you want to know what battle is like read Blackburn's books.


----------

